# Vermont question - septic?



## ladyrua (May 26, 2006)

Does anyone know of a way to get around the "must have a septic system to live year-round" problem? We'd like to use a composting toilet and the cost of a septic system (especially one we aren't planning on using) is prohibitive.

Thanks!!


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Chances are slim that you'll be able to get around it. Back almost 40 years ago I looked into buying a camp near Lake Champlain that had a propane fired "destroylet" to get around the then current laws. Having grown up in Vermont, I have to say - you will end up spending two to three times what you would expect in living costs there.


----------



## ladyrua (May 26, 2006)

Yikes! It's our first choice because of the libertarian mindset, gun and hunting laws, price of property, and people per square mile. Any other tips you can share?


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Vermont is a mix. Burlington and along Lake Champlain and in the immediate vicinity of ski areas like Stowe are vacationing New Yorkers, trust fund babies, and the libertarian aspects leans to the far left. Once you get to the edges of the Winooski Valley it turns more staunch republican and right leaning Libertarian.

Act 250 and the zoning laws make new construction expensive and sometimes a lengthy process. When you have mountains, people per square mile is a relative thing. Much of that mountain land is uninhabitable, and people tend to congregate in the valleys and along roads that get plowed. Gun laws are fine, but the battle lines are drawn and I don't expect those lax laws to continue too much longer. There was a big rally at the statehouse this year to force legislators to keep from enacting stricter laws. The fact that a rally was even needed is telling.

I don't care for the free trespass laws related to hunting. Having a guy show up unannounced in my backyard with a gun tends to make me nervous these days.

Remember that darkness can come at 3 PM on winter days, and if you are in a valley sunlight can be a real treat.

Rural north Alabama is much more like the Vermont that I grew up in than Vermont is now.


----------



## ladyrua (May 26, 2006)

Thank you so much for all of that! It's helpful to hear from a native!


----------

